# Amphibious Assault Capability



## Disturbance (23 Jun 2001)

do we have any?

I know we can get those zodiacs that can hold a section or so but is there anything on a bigger scale or do we just borrow?


----------



## Gunner (24 Jun 2001)

We have no amphibious ability that is similar to what the USMC have.  Several times in the past couple of years the Navy has taken part in large exercises with the US, other NATO countries and other western hemisphere nations.  During which we‘ve used a US Landing Craft Infantry to disembark our company of infantry that participatated.  Look at the Navy website and you may find some info on the MARCOT exercises.  

As you mentioned, we do have the ability for assault water crossings with the use of assault craft.


----------



## Yard Ape (7 Sep 2001)

Maybe 2 RCR in Gagetown should be tasked with an Amphbious role.  It is not far from the ocean, and could go there to train.

  Yard Ape


----------

